# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  "العمل الإسلامي" تحيل ثلاثة ترشحو خارج قائمتها إلى محكمة حزبية داخلية

## الحوت

أحال حزب جبهة العمل الإسلامي اليوم (الأحد) ثلاثة من أعضائه من اصل خمسة، ترشحوا خارج قوائم الحزب إلى محكمة داخلية حزبية، فيما آثر التريث بشان الاثنين المتبقيين.
جاء قرار الإحالة إلى المحكمة الحزبية بعيد اجتماع عقدة المكتب التنفيذي للحزب اليوم، والمحالين هم النائب الأسبق، ورئيس فرع الحزب في الرصيفة محمد الحاج (دائرة الرصيفة)، وصالح سليم (لواء الكورة/ إربد)، وعمر ربابعة (عجلون).
أما عبد الوهاب الكساسبة (لواء عي/ الكرك) واحمد نواش (جرش). فقد تمن التريث ريثما تصل تنسيبات الفروع في هذا الشأن.
وكان أمين عام الحزب زكي بني أرشيد شدد على ان الحزب "سيتخذ الإجراءات المنصوص عليه في النظام الداخلي بحق كل من يخالف قراره ويصر على الترشح خارج قائمته الرسمية".
واثارت ترشيحات الحركة للانتخابات احتجاجات داخلية، ركزت على أسس اختيار المرشحين. كما تركزت الانتقادات الداخلية لدى أوساط في قواعد الحركة على اختيار غالبية أعضاء المكتب التنفيذي للجبهة (ستة من اصل تسعة أعضاء) كمرشحين للانتخابات، في حين لم تعتمد تنسيبات وأسماء البعض في عدد من الدوائر ممن رشحتهم الأغلبية في القواعد.
ونفى الناطق باسم الحزب، ونائب الأمين العام أرحيل غرايبة "وجود أية خلافات او انشقاقات داخلية على خلفية قائمة المرشحين". وزاد "نعم كان هناك نقاشات معمقة في بحث الأسماء والترشيحات، وظهرت تباينات وأراء مختلفة، لكنها حسمت جميعا بصورة شورية مؤسسية، وباتت القائمة ملزمة مؤسسيا للجميع".
وأشار رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات في حزب جبهة العمل الإسلامي حكمت الرواشدة ان برنامج مرشحي الحزب البالغ عددهم 22 مرشحا عن 18 دائرة انتخابية يؤكد على "أهمية تمكين الشعب من اختيار الحكومة، من خلال تغيير قانون الانتخاب المجزوء، بأخر يتيح التنافس بين القوائم والبرامج الانتخابية، بحيث يؤسس لمجلس نيابي سياسي قوي مستقل وقادر على ممارسة دوره التشريعي والرقابي، ليغدو ممثلاً حقيقياً للشعب الاردني وضامنا لمصالحه".
ويؤكد البرنامج أيضا على أن "الوقت حان لإقرار مبدأ تداول السلطة، وتغيير القوانين المقيدة للحريات وأبرزها قانون الاجتماعات العامة والوعظ والإرشاد والإفتاء وغيرها وتقييد ممارسات الأجهزة الأمنية بما ينسجم مع الدستور، إضافة إلى تأكيد مبدأ استقلال القضاء، وإيجاد ضمانات حقيقية له وإنشاء محكمة دستورية" بحسب الرواشدة. 
كذلك، يدعو البرنامج إلى "عدم حل البرلمان من قبل الحكومة قبل استكمال مدته الدستورية"، والى "إطالة مدة الدورة البرلمانية لتشمل أغلب العام".

----------

